# Nelsonville



## Woodman1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, Uncle Bubba and I are going down to do the Ohio Smoked Meat Cook-Off at Nelsonville again this weekend. Bruce is otherwise occupied, but ZBQ is coming to hang with us. Looks to be 55 during the day and about 30 at night! It'll be mighty cold without Wittdog's fire-pit! They had 19 teams as of 10/11. Hope they can muster the requisite 25 to qualify for the Jack and Royal!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 18, 2006)

Good luck Woody.  Dont forget the pics.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry I won't be there with you guys Woody but I'll be thinking of you guys and keeping a good thought for the "North Coast." I just think I should be here for this weekend.

Good Luck guys!!!!!


----------



## john pen (Oct 18, 2006)

Good luck guys...Do us proud again !!!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 18, 2006)

Good luck guys.......your welcome to the fire pit if you need it


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Good luck guy's. 
If you get to cold.........sorry wrong room  
Whats the prize $ down there?


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Oct 18, 2006)

Good luck Woodman!

Pig Heil   Pig Heil


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 20, 2006)

Have fun. Let us know if the 'Red Dog' singer shows up.


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 20, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Have fun. Let us know if the 'Red Dog' singer shows up.



I heard he went "insane!"


----------



## wittdog (Oct 20, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Have fun. Let us know if the 'Red Dog' singer shows up.


Now that would be funny if he showed up...RED DOG.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Results

1st in pork and 8th overall.  Congrats guys !!!  8) Duck and dessert could use some work though.. :P


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep, the Reign of Terror in Chicken appears to be over, but pork is doing well! Have to work on brisket and ribs over the winter!  It was pretty cold Friday night, but we had a good tent and heater. Uncle Bubba suggested we all hook up our exhaust pipes to the tent too, but only ZBQ fell for it! Hey, where is he anyway?


----------



## john pen (Oct 21, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Results
> 
> 1st in pork and 8th overall.  Congrats guys !!!  8) Duck and dessert could use some work though.. :P



Good deal guys.....Way to represent !!!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 21, 2006)

Good showing guys, I apologize for not being there and holding up my end. Not bad though...3 comps this year and in the top 10 in every one, that's something to be proud of. Congratulations Woody and Bubba.


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice showing, guys


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 22, 2006)

Congratulations, a 171 is a pretty strong pork score in any contest anywhere, that's awesome.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 22, 2006)

Good job guys...Welcome back Joker


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Here are some photos. Ronnie and Michelle Wade (MW on the Texas Forum) won it all. They drive up from the Dallas /Ft Worth metroplex to do this one. Great folks. Alot of knowledge there! Kinda sad the season is over now!  

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... 3863081109


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 22, 2006)

Congrats on a first place!  Also, I didn't realize you guys were top ten in every event this year!!  Wow!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the kudos guys.  Congrats should also go out to Kloset BBq'er with a 3rd place in Pork.  Nice job Dallas!

It was a really cold night(30) but the new tent and a small electric heater made things much more bearable.  I never really thought about our year until Bruce mentioned we finished in top 10 in all three comps we entered.  Bruce we missed you man.  Our thoughts and prayers are out to you and your  family.  Lookin' forward to next year and hopefully adding another comp or 2 to our agenda and also cooking on my new Klose mobile.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Great job guys!


----------



## DaleP (Oct 22, 2006)

Your pork looks great, in fact better than any that I have ever cooked. We cant get that one right. It is our nemisis. Chicken looked good, brisket looked tender, overall I thought everything was nice looking.

Congrats on a fine showing. Getting a first place feels good but you guys have proven what fine cooks you are. [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 22, 2006)

Fantastic job guys!!  Dave, I thought you would know better than to post pic's of your daughters here.  Yes they're beautiful and I'm very sure you're proud, but I think you'll be hearing from Finney soon!  Talk to Nick on how to get a restraining order, he's been there and done that!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 22, 2006)

THat one just got tacked on somehow!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 22, 2006)

Way to go guys.  Love the pics.  What was wrong with the brisket?  I thought it looked good.


----------



## Griff (Oct 22, 2006)

Way to go guys.

Griff


----------



## Aaron1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Great showing guys.  
Aaron


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 22, 2006)

Great job guys!! Thanks for the pics.

Chris


----------



## Finney (Oct 22, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Fantastic job guys!!  Dave, I thought you would know better than to post pic's of your daughters here.  Yes they're beautiful and I'm very sure you're proud, but I think you'll be hearing from Finney soon!  Talk to Nick on how to get a restraining order, he's been there and done that!!



I wasn't even going to look at the pics this time.... Thanks for the "heads up" Larry.

Way to go guys.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 23, 2006)

Great pics ZBQ. Wish we had done the road trip. Congrats to the big guy and the other skinny dude smoking the dog turd.   Turn in pics were great! Kind of looks like 4wd would have come in handy. Dallas, why didn't you set up the tent you had at Oink? That thing is killer!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh yea, Woody makes a killer gumbo! I'm looking foward to it next year at Oink.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 23, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Great pics ZBQ. Wish we had done the road trip. Congrats to the big guy and the other skinny dude smoking the dog turd.   Turn in pics were great! Kind of looks like 4wd would have come in handy. Dallas, why didn't you set up the tent you had at Oink? That thing is killer!



Pigs,

I set it up. It's behind the EZ-UP instead of to the side like we had it at Oinktoberfest.  Had to change the setup a little due to all the mud!


----------



## Smokin' U (Oct 25, 2006)

I can't believe Woodhawk wore that hat!  Does wearing crap on your head keep you warmer?

But, seriously, awesome job.  Wish I made the trip down there.


----------

